# UK spouse visa (Cat A) checklist draft



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

*UK spouse visa checklist & other*

I am the new member in this forum, anybody please provide the following details

1) all checklist of the documents required for applying UK spouse visa 
2) do narrate the gov uk sites link next to the each documents list for further details 3) which English language test is required & test minimum required score for UK spouse visa.
4) Accommodation requirement from Sponsor.

Please Help...


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

A lot of people tend to find a lot of this information themselves by searching this forum, and then ask for certain questions to make it easier on the mods/people on the forum to answer.

It seems you're asking for the *entire list* of documents needed for your specific visa.
Most people do the research themselves online, to me this seems a bit unfair. 
At any rate though, I would give you the list if I had it. I am sure you can find it on this website by searching the forum under your visa.

Good luck.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

well, i too did some research on documents required for UK spouse visa but i got myself confused by old rules and some new rules been mix up on the related thread topics and top of that immigration rules keeps on changing now & then.

Therefore i thought to create a new thread to seek all required documents as per the latest immigration rules.

I am sorry if my thread has bother any member of this forum.


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey! Its no bother no worries! But try to be more specific on what you'd like help with.
If you're confused you are more than welcome to ask about something I'm sure someone can help out! 

All the latest documents should be on the uk.gov website, if you're looking for a certain visa.
If its a changed rule, it'll say and you're free to ask about it on here.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no definitive list of documents because everyone's situation is slightly different depending on how you are meeting the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. Do a search of the forum for document checklist to get an idea and as suggested, ask your questions.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

will try to get the standard checklist from the forum..

could anyone tell, which English language test is required & test minimum required score for UK spouse visa.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Application Form APPENDIX 2*

Applicant applying UK spouse visa from Dubai,U A E.
In the Application Form – APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013) FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM: this form is hand written

The form having a Part 5 : continuation and additional information: 
Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?

Applicant Query is :
what more information the applicant has to put into this space as maximum information has been stated in applicant and sponsor introduction letter as well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only when they ask you to give additional details, or if you have more than one jobs and you disclose your second and subsequent job details there.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello members, could you please check the below checklist draft and let me know:

What are the documents is missing? 
What are the documents need to be remove from the list (do mention the part and point number). 
Any suggestion will highly be appreciate.

Condition:
“Applicant is applying for UK Spouse Visa (Cat A) from other than native/home country”
Applicant (husband) a Nepali citizen, having valid Dubai residence visa (expire on September 2017), working in Dubai since 2008 till present.

Sponsor (wife) a Nepali citizen, having valid Indefinite Leave to Enter (ILE) in old Nepali passport expire on September 2016, working in UK since 2010 till present.

Applying for UK spouse visa(Cat A) from VFS Global, Dubai, U A E.

Checklist Draft:

PART (A) APPLICANT (HUSBAND)

1) Applicant’s Letter of Introduction 
2) Application Form – VAF4A online (steps are register online, fill the vaf4 online, pay, submit and appointment confirmation online print)
3) Application Form – appendix 2 (VAF 4a December 2013) financial requirement form: this form is hand written
4) Immigration health surcharge (IHS) Number (i.e. NHS Payment Confirmation receipt and Priority Service Payment)
5) Nepali Passport (old and new passport)
6) Two color passport-sized photos
7) Biometrics Confirmations
8) English language tests (IELTS Life skills A1) pass certificate
9) Police report from Dubai Police
10) NOC Letter from current employer (company)
11) Employment Service certificate
12) Employment contract 
11) Applicant 6 months Bank statements 
12) Salary letter
13) Proposed flight itinerary to travel UK (not the confirmed ticket)
14) Certified English translated Nepali citizenship

PART (B) SPONSOR (WIFE)

1) Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction
2) Letter from sponsor’s parent's confirming legitimacy of our relationship
3) Notarized/Certified True Copy of Sponsor’s Nepali Passport Biometric Page (old & new) 
4) Photo copies of all pages which contain any UK and other visas and endorsement including exit and entry stamps.
5) Copy of sponsor’s driving license 
6) Original Birth Certificate 
7) Sponsorship form SU07 

PART (C) FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT (SALARIED EMPLOYMENT: CATEGORY A) FROM SPONSOR

1) 6 Months of Payslips (job #1) (signed by employer): Permanent Job since 2010 till present
2) 6 Months of Payslips (job #2) (signed by employer): Part time Job since 2014 till present
3) 6 Months of Bank Statements showing direct deposits from Job#1 and Job#2
4) Tax Returns P60 2014-2015 (original) & explanation note 
5) Employment contract (signed by Manager)
6) A letter from sponsor’s employer on company letter headed paper-detailing the salary, job started date, Confirmation as Permanent Staff and the length of employment and Outlining Total Salary Earned.
7) Bank letter Confirming Sponsor’s Name, Details and Account Number, showing the account balance, the date when the account was opened.
8) Bank Credit Card 6 months Bills printout
9) Evidence that the sponsor can support without any help from public funds, cover letter / explanation letter

PART (D) PROOF OF SUFFICIENT ACCOMMODATION 

1) Accommodation details (3 bedrooms rented property) with a supporting letter from the sponsor’s parent's (occupant) confirming that sponsor and applicant able to stay in their household.
2) Tenancy agreement
3) Electricity Bill (as a proof of address) 
4) Photos of the room/accommodation where sponsor and applicant will live
5) Independent property inspection report to confirm there is no overcrowding.

PART (E) PROOF OF RELATIONSHIP: APPLICANT & SPONSOR 

1) certified original Marriage Certificate in English.
2) Invitation Card for Wedding ceremony & Reception (English translated by Advocate)
3) Purchase Receipts of Wedding Rings & jewelries 
4) Total 31 photos (Evidence both have met each other followed by Wedding ceremony & Reception, visited places) glued in A4 size paper with captions (when, where, who is in the photo, who took it, event).
5) Communication history starting from January 2012 till present: email Correspondences (8 pages), Skype logs (10 pages), whatsapp log (10 pages), Facebook chat (12 pages), no phone calls record.
6) Bank letter confirmation of having Joint account (applicant and sponsor) from Bank in Nepal: this bank letter crossed 28 days rule.
7) Flight itinerary details as evidence both have met each other (not going to include the whole ticket confirmed copies but just going to include an itinerary details in Excel sheet print out)
8) Receipts of Gifts Sent between Applicant & Sponsor


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Joppa, Nyclon & other members...
Could you please cross check the above list and provide the suggestion.

Need help desperately..


----------



## Xhuntaar13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> Hello members, could you please check the below checklist draft and let me know:
> 
> What are the documents is missing?
> What are the documents need to be remove from the list (do mention the part and point number).
> ...


Maybe bit too much. From 9 to 14 not really necessary but include 13.




> PART (B) SPONSOR (WIFE)
> 
> 1) Sponsor?s Letter of Introduction
> 2) Letter from sponsor?s parent's confirming legitimacy of our relationship
> ...


2.5.6.7 I don't think necessary



> PART (C) FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT (SALARIED EMPLOYMENT: CATEGORY A) FROM SPONSOR
> 
> 1) 6 Months of Payslips (job #1) (signed by employer): Permanent Job since 2010 till present
> 2) 6 Months of Payslips (job #2) (signed by employer): Part time Job since 2014 till present
> ...


Credit card statement not needed. 



> PART (D) PROOF OF SUFFICIENT ACCOMMODATION
> 
> 1) Accommodation details (3 bedrooms rented property) with a supporting letter from the sponsor?s parent's (occupant) confirming that sponsor and applicant able to stay in their household.
> 2) Tenancy agreement
> ...



But should consult with your solicitor first as your circumstances may be different.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Xhuntaar13..

A query:
its regarding PART (C) point (2) 6 Months of Payslips (job #2) (signed by employer): Part time Job since 2014 till present.

As the sponsor already earns more than £18,600/- from the job#1, sponsor's bank statement shows the monthly salary credited amount from job#1 and job#2 as well.

Will it have negative effect to the application if applicant doesn't include the pay slips from job#2 and will only include pay slips and other docs from job#1 only?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

If he meets the financial requirements from job 1,no need to mention job 2


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And pay credits shown on bank statement from the second job will simply be ignored.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

As applicant is not consulting to any solicitor or lawyer, applicant alone handling all sort of documentations and procedure. To be honest applicant is very much concern about the related post in the Forum. Forum information have been helpful.

Would be more pleasure if Joppa,Nyclon,manel cross check the above CHECKLIST DRAFT, please let me(applicant) know your suggestion & feedback... anxiously awaiting


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Apart from marriage certificate. Is this details are fine to show the subsisting relationship:

1)Evidence both have met each other in 31 photos,Flight itinerary travel dates in Excel sheet print out
2)Communication history starting from January 2012 till present around 40 pages but no phone calls record.
3) Bank letter confirmation of having Joint account (applicant and sponsor) from Bank in Nepal: this bank letter crossed 28 days rule.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Glaston15 said:


> Apart from marriage certificate. Is this details are fine to show the subsisting relationship:
> 
> 1)Evidence both have met each other in 31 photos,Flight itinerary travel dates in Excel sheet print out
> 2)Communication history starting from January 2012 till present around 40 pages but no phone calls record.
> 3) Bank letter confirmation of having Joint account (applicant and sponsor) from Bank in Nepal: this bank letter crossed 28 days rule.


Attach your photos on A4 sheets add description and dates who run the photos when and where they were taken ,15 photos r enough ,also you should limit your cmmunucation proofs to 10 or 15 pages .


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

We use communication medium like facebook,whatsapp,skype,email..so we hardly call each other so there is no phone calls record/details, is it mandatory to have phone calls record to show that our relationship is genuine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, other evidence will suffice.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In case of Accommodation: 3 bedroom flat with 4 occupants(in future including applicant it will become 5)
Condition:
Landlord/Owner is British citizen(no relation to sponsor)
Tenant is sponsor's brother in law(British citizen)
Sub tenant is Sponsor(monthly rental of one bedroom only)

Query:
Is it allow to show the documents as being sub tenant,if yes then what sort of accommodation documents needed as per above criteria for UK spouse visa?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

For more clear about above accommodation criteria:
Sponsor(wife) is in shared house,having one room exclusively for her use and she is paying rent for one room as being sub tenant.
what documents need to show as being sub tenant ?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Assuming the five are all adults, you can put two people in a room if they are a couple. I believe the living room/lounge can be considered as a room.

You'll need some sort of signed tenancy agreement or written authorization to live there from the landlord.

You'll also *definitely* need a property inspection report to verify there is no overcrowding.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Please don't as the same question on multiple threads. There is a sticky at the top of the page which specifically asks that you not post the same thing on multiple threads.

You need the tenancy agreement, you need a letter from the landlord giving the applicant permission to live there, you need a council tax or other bill and you should get a property inspection to independently prove there is no over crowding.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon, Salix...

Sponsor is sub tenant.Is it ok to get written authorization to live there from tenant(Brother in law) because Landlord will give written authorization only to tenant but i talking about sub tenant(sponsor)?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You need authorization to reside there from the landlord if the applicant's name isn't on the tenancy agreement.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You need the landlord's permission.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok Nyclon and Salix,

As sub tenant(sponsor) name is not in the tenancy agreement, so sponsor will get a written letter from the landlord agreeing applicant for allowing to live in the household,Electricity Bill(as a proof of address) and property inspection report to confirm there will be no overcrowding..
Is there anything else under accommodation list?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sponsor isn't a British citizen (a foreigner with ILE), Nepali embassy/consulate (passport issuing authority) in UK denied to certify the passport, in such case who else is authorized to certify the Nepali passport in UK ?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Glaston15 said:


> Sponsor isn't a British citizen (a foreigner with ILE), Nepali embassy/consulate (passport issuing authority) in UK denied to certify the passport, in such case who else is authorized to certify the Nepali passport in UK ?


You can get a solicitor doing it if the issuing authority denied to do it and explain this In The additional information part.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks manel...

After submitting the documents. If an applicant realized that he had done mistake in the VAF4A online and in APPENDIX 2 form then is there anyway to notify ECO about the details that need correction?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks Joppa

Sponsor shared accommodation inspection is done by Environment Health Surveyor and inspection report is addressed to VFS Global, Is this OK ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone please reply:
Sponsor shared accommodation inspection is done by Environment Health Surveyor and inspection report is addressed to VFS Global, Is this OK ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

is there anybody got the reply for the above query ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

For UK Spouse Visa:
Below mentioned letters should be typed or hand written :
If type then mention T
If hand written then mention H

1) Applicant’s Letter of Introduction : type or hand written ?
2) Letter of Sponsorship : type or hand written ?
3) Letter from sponsor’s parent's confirming legitimacy of our relationship: type or hand written ?

Accommodation:
4) Letter from sponsor’s occupant : type or hand written ?
5) NOC Letter from sponsor’s Owner : type or hand written ?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

I would suggest to get them typed is better.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

*UK spouse visa (Cat A) Index list*

UK spouse visa under salaried employment (Cat A) Index list:

“APPLICANT IS APPLYING FOR UK SPOUSE VISA FROM OTHER THAN NATIVE/HOME COUNTRY”

Documents are in two piles, one for the originals and the other for the copies, in identical order and each pile together with strings enclosed in envelops and the below index list will glued on the envelops:

Documents thorough Index:
1.1	Applicant’s Letter of Introduction
1.2	Application Form – VAF4A online 
1.3	Application Form – APPENDIX 2 
1.4	Immigration health surcharge (IHS) receipt (NHS Payment)
1.5	Nepali Passport (old and new passport) of Mr. XX
1.6	Two color photos(Applicant)
1.7	Biometrics Confirmation(Applicant)
1.8	NOC letter from current employer(Applicant)
1.9	Service certificate(Applicant)
1.10	Employment Contract agreement(Applicant)
1.11	English language test (IELTS Life skills A1) pass certificate(Applicant)
1.12	Police report from Dubai Police(Applicant)
1.13	Proposed flight itinerary to settle in UK Dec 2015
1.14	Letter of sponsorship
1.15	Notarized/Certified Nepali passport Biometric Page (old & new) of Mrs. XX
1.16	Photo copies of all pages which contain any UK and other visas and endorsement including exit and entry stamps.
1.17	6 Months of Pay slips (job #1): Mar 2015, Apr 2015, May 2015, Jun 2015, Jul 2015, and Aug 2015
1.18	6 Months of Pay slips(job#2):Mar 2015, Apr 2015, May 2015, Jun 2015, Jul 2015, Aug 2015
1.19	6 Months Bank Statements Mar 2015, Apr 2015, May 2015, Jun 2015, Jul 2015, Aug 2015
1.20	Employment contract agreement (signed by Manager)of Sponsor
1.21	A letter from sponsor’s employer 
1.22	Letter of Support from Bank Confirming Sponsor’s Details 
1.23	P60 2014-2015 (original) & explanation note in A4 paper stapled to P60
1.24	Certified original Marriage Certificate 
1.25	Invitation Card for Wedding ceremony & Reception (English translated) 
1.26	Photos (Wedding & Reception, visited places) with captions (when, where, who is in the photo, who took it, event).
1.27	Correspondences screen shots prior and after wedding through emails, Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp & phone calls. 
1.28	Flight itinerary details of Applicant & Sponsor’s Travels (print out in excel sheet)
1.29	Cards Gifts between Applicant & Sponsor 
1.30	Written letter from the landlord agreeing applicant for joining the household.
1.31	Letter from sponsor’s parent's for permission to live in their home
1.32	Original Tenancy agreement
1.33	Electricity Bill as the proof of address
1.34	Independent property inspection report to confirm there will be no overcrowding
1.35	Photographs of the accommodation where you both will live

Please cross check the above index list, your suggestion and guides highly appreciate.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello experiences members i need your advice on the above index list, kindly take a minute to read it and let me know your suggestion.

Please help....


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Glaston15 said:


> UK spouse visa under salaried employment (Cat A) Index list:
> 
> ?APPLICANT IS APPLYING FOR UK SPOUSE VISA FROM OTHER THAN NATIVE/HOME COUNTRY?
> 
> ...


If you submit the applicant's employment letter you need to submit at least 1 bank statement and one payslip ,also you don't need photos of accomodation .


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks manel,

With the applicant employment letter, i will submit 3 months bank statement(showing direct salary deposit amount) and 3 months pay slips of the Applicant.

I got the English language IELTS life skill test pass certificate on july 2015, Can we check online? Or is it only allow to ECOs to check online ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only need one payslip (plus optional bank statement) for your overseas job.
Online checking is I believe only for Home Office who has privileged access to the database.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks joppa,

In case of my English language IELTS life skill test pass certificate, the administration signatory date is on Wednesday 05 August 2015,the test date mentioned in the certificate is Thursday 30 July 2015 but actually British council took my test on Friday 31 July 2015. when i call them to rectify the date, British council staff told me that its the window based system and the system automatically pick the date within one week from test day and they are saying it will not make any problem in the UK spouse visa application.

Friday is Public holiday in Dubai,U.A.E.

Does the test date has to be corrected or not ? if British council staff are unable to do it then what is the other option ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In Application Form – VAF4A online

The tricky question ahead:
In Family details 
under Spouse/Partner

Question: Select your current marital status
Answer: married/civil partner

Question: Will your spouse/partner be traveling with you?
Answer: No

1) Question:The number of the passport or travel document?
Answer: Whose passport number to mention Sponsor or Applicant ?

This section also ask the details of Father and Mother, 
2) whose Father and Mother details, Sponsor or Applicant ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In case of accommodation:

Is it ok to submit certified copy of Tenancy agreement( done by solicitor) instead of original Tenancy agreement ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Original is always better. If you send a photocopy as well, you get the original back.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Due certain circumstances if Original Tenancy agreement couldn't submit then the only option left is to submit certified copy of Tenancy agreement( done by solicitor) instead of original Tenancy agreement. hope ECO will accept it right ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to explain why the original isn't available and a certified copy is being submitted.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You need to explain why the original isn't available and a certified copy is being submitted.


My husband lost his tenancy agreement but we submitted coloured one stamped by the council office ,we didn't explain this , do you think is acceptable Joppa ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Please reply the above query...

awaiting the answers


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

any members please reply...

Need help..


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Any members please reply above ...Application Form – VAF4A online questions

Please help...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Glaston15 said:


> Any members please reply above ...Application Form – VAF4A online questions Please help...


The first question comes under Spouse/Partner so it is the sponsors passport information that goes there. 

Father and mother details are the applicant's parent details.


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

yes I'm in Ghana and I booked and paid my test online for 13th august, but british council later sent me an email that 13th batch is full so i'll take exam on the 14th of august so I did. but on my certificate it states I took the exam on 13th august and its signed on 16th of august. same patern as yours.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

hi frimpong,

So did you change the date of your pass certificate from 13 August to 14 August ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

In Application Form APPENDIX 2 (hand written)

1) Do you intend to work in the UK ?If Yes, please provide full details.
Answer: when i will be in UK. I will seek jobs, i am intend to work as XX. (Is there any good lines instead to answer it ? )

2) What is your sponsor's annual income from this employment before tax?
Answer: In this space, Does i have to mentioned annual income as shown in employer letter as £ 15100/- or the amount of P60 (2014 to 2015) as 19500/- ?

Please Help...


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

no , the certificate came with the date 13th on. I really don't see why this should be a problem. because we booked for a date and it got moved to the next date. but our certificates has the initial date of booking on. I don't see any conflict, unless if the ECO checks online and it states a different date. but I'm sure what is on our certificate is what reflects online....I'm not too sure but we need to call our local british council and ask them if what reflects online is what is on our certificate.


----------



## Caps4444 (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought you need to have £18,600?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

hi Caps4444,
I know the annual income must be £18,600, my sponsor earns annually £ 15100 without including overtime amount.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

hey frimpong,

I cross checked with British council twice and they repeatedly mentioning the same thing that change date will not affect anywhere but am very much worried and i don't know what details will reflect to the ECO while checking online, as i have heard many story here in the forum that the some application has been refused because of unmatched information in English language IELTS life skill test pass certificate and online details.

let me know what your local British council informed you.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

any members,

Searched couldn't find it, today i knew the original Tenancy agreement is lost, so what is the procedure and charges to get the new Tenancy agreement ?

Please help...


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sponsor shifted to new residential area 10 months ago yet Sponsor is getting the phone bills in the old residential address and the old address is mentioned in the phone call history list which applicant is going to submit, will it make any problem in the UK spouse visa application ? 

Please reply....


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Any members please reply...

In Application Form APPENDIX 2 (hand written)

1) Do you intend to work in the UK ?If Yes, please provide full details.
Answer: when i will be in UK. I will seek jobs, i am intend to work as XX. (Is there any good lines instead to answer it ? )

2) What is your sponsor's annual income from this employment before tax?
Answer: In this space, Does i have to mentioned annual income as shown in employer letter as £ 15100/- or the amount of P60 (2014 to 2015) as 19500/- ?

Please Help...


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

any member please reply the above query


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Please answer the about the old residential address query ...


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

need help desperately regarding the new Tenancy agreement...


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Is anybody had gone through the same situation regarding English language IELTS life skill test pass certificate date..its above !!

Please reply...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ask your landlord. See Joppa's response above.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because you are rude, I've decided not to answer any of your queries. Good bye.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Glaston15

I have merged your three current threads. Don't open any new one or I will delete it. You are asking too many questions and dominating the forum, which is unacceptable. I will monitor your behaviour and will not hesitate to block you from posting any further messages. Don't you think you can open a new username as the block will apply to your internet ID.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

really am wondering, what have i done ?


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glaston15, I think you are flooding this forum. You are asking too many SIMPLE questions. Use your common sense and search this forum for your queries instead of bombarding the moderators with questions.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

A quick note to members:
In the UKVI page under Pay the healthcare surcharge:
"This service will be unavailable from 5pm on Saturday 19 September to midnight on Sunday 20 September"


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Spouse Visa granted-Next Step Please..

Within 10 days of arrival i need to do biometrics from the nearest post office.

Is there anything else i need to do ?


----------

